# Forum > News > Contests >  Pokémon Go Lottery

## Fadelol

I have for the past few days handing out Pokémon Trainer Club accounts in the Pokémon Go Elite section and decided that I would arrange a lottery when I had given away 300 accounts or more, which went by surprisingly fast. To celebrate this I am now arranging said lottery. To enter simply make one (1) reply in this thread. Contestants found to reply more than once will be disqualified.

*Prizes*

1st: 100 Pokémon Trainer Club accounts (fresh, e-mail verified, TOS accepted, non-botted)2nd: 1x Level 25+ Pokémon Go account, Pokémon Trainer Club login3rd: 1x Level 20+ Pokémon Go account, Pokémon Trainer Club login
*Selection
*Winners will be selected by random. I will do three different /roll 2-x in World of Warcraft where x is the highest post in the thread. The first roll will determine third place, the second roll will determine second place and the third roll will determine first place. In the case the same number is rolled twice or more there will be a re-roll.

*THE LOTTERY ENDS 2016-08-20 at 12:00 CET AND WINNERS WILL BE SELECTED SHORTLY AFTER*

*Notes*
The Pokémon Go accounts are leveled by botting and may at any point be terminated by Niantic. Should a ban wave hit before the end of the contest the second and third prize may be changed for something else or omitted from the contest.

Send any questions as a private message to avoid posting multiple times in this thread.

----------


## neverwork

entering me into contest

----------


## kingslayer81

Entering contest

----------


## rayray

epic pls be me XDDD

----------


## zazasLT

Let there be no ban wave

----------


## Oats123

I'll bite. Entering!

----------


## Kidorano

Team Valor all the way, Entering!

----------


## scrappyballz

entering cause why not

----------


## TheKing88

entering as well, awesome giveaway man

----------


## BadSly

Entering! Awesome prizes. I love pokemon! :gusta:

----------


## MisterPepsi

Will enter, thanks for dis!!!

----------


## EtroVex

Entering because why not, thanks!

----------


## JonnyJa

awwwwww yisssss

----------


## Superzozo

Best of luck everyone

----------


## Kerei

Wow, so many accounts though! Might as well give this a shot, will be interesting to see how this works out with the recent ban waves.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coderx2

I want to win!

----------


## imeime

I'm In! Thanks

----------


## smartdon

Me hope for the accounts...............

----------


## faplo

Entering, gonna try my luck

----------


## *Pokemongoseller*

I've replied  :Big Grin:  ! Send me a message if I win & good luck to everyone !

----------


## *Pokemongoseller*

I'm in it  :Smile:

----------


## Diboe

*New giveaway pops up*

----------


## noone1234

enter  :Smile:  cheers

----------


## myfear

enter!lets have fun

----------


## DimitrisZ

Entering!  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

I have entered.

----------


## drshadow

Enter Hope for many accounts  :Smile:

----------


## JensDev

Count me in!

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Digmon Digital Monsters.

----------


## iPsyche

count me in! Thanks (:

----------


## antiron

Nice  :Smile:  Im in!

----------


## Ripper3

Entering the contest. Hoping for the best :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nuhm

Entering  :Smile: 

Thanks btw

----------


## Fadelol

It is now past 10:00 CET and no further entries are accepted. The rolls will be 2-33 and the winners announced during the day.

----------


## Fadelol

The drawing has been made:



```
/roll 2-33 resulted in 3
/roll 2-33 resulted in 13
/roll 2-33 resulted in 9
```

*Third prize*: #3 - kingslayer81

*Second prize*: #13 - JonnyJa

*First prize: #9* - TheKing88

Please observe that to ensure the prizes are used I require the winners to reply to the private message I will send out during the day. Failure to reply within 3 days will result in a re-roll for that prize.

----------


## skipper1

I'm dumb....

----------


## adam132

the heck ? already done , any for consolation prize ? hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## TheKing88

yup im here, fade, are all 100 of them all just level 1s? I plan to give a bulk of them away to users here =)

Honestly I'd swap a chunk of them with either of the other winners if they are interested =)

----------


## z68apd3

Any new lottery?

----------


## Yurist145

entering lottery..
wish me luck

----------


## StefanTF

Count me in!

----------


## Roamingbear

Count me in

----------


## Dehuhn

wrong post can be deleted sorry  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheKing88

Yeah this thread can be closed and deleted, prizes were never delivered (at least mine for first wasnt)

----------


## Moise

Do You Want the Rarest Pokemon?
https://goo.gl/evq6jA

----------


## Kentus

Entering the contest  :Smile:

----------


## kennethas

lemme try  :Big Grin:

----------


## pentagolden

lets give a shot

----------


## Angler23

Thanks for posting this, hope I win!

----------


## HimaloyHimu

Why that would be Little Witch Academia?

----------


## HimaloyHimu

I'll bite. Entering!

----------


## Zhiruo

Has Everyone watched the Pokemon Movie "Picacho"??

----------

